# Oversized variable speed trane xv18 unit



## Aznative (3 mo ago)

Hello all! Have had a few problems with my new ac unit. Recently we moved the thermostat to an area that doesn't get airflow as well as lowered the cfms on the unit from 400 to 350 per trane. After making those changes, at 75 degrees, the home is still really cold. I used a air thermometer made for hvac and it's reading 4 degrees colder then what the thermostat says. When the unit is on, you feel the air and it feels even cooler in the home. My question is, is it possible to purchased just the outside unit that is properly sized, or would the unit in the attic also need to be changed out. I have a xv 80 furnace in the attic and a 4 ton xv18 variable speed unit outside. Any advice would help!


----------

